# could i have your feedback please?



## tbbt (Sep 7, 2016)

hello.
my name is Jacob. I have just registered on this forum and I am hoping to stay here for a while  
Anyway, I have been drawing for about 3 years now and to start with i would like to ask for your opinion on my drawings 
here's a drawing of an owl i did couple of days ago.


if someone could provide me with any feedback about it I would really appreciate it


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome! 

I like your owl, I would suggest you could use some darker shadows but other than that, primo piece.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

i agree with susan - push the values more. your rendering is really nice but lacks a bit of depth. still awesome work.


----------



## tbbt (Sep 7, 2016)

hello  

thank you. I did not expect you will like it 
recently i am trying to improve my skills in drawing an old school tattoo designs.
here's some examples

hoping for some more feedback 

Thank you


----------



## tbbt (Sep 7, 2016)

hi









continuing my training on drawing old school tattoos.
here's a panther and a snake.
hoping for some feedback









Thank you.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

kind of hard to give feedback on stylized lineart. do you copy them or are these your ideas? where exactly do you need help/ feedback with?


----------



## tbbt (Sep 7, 2016)

hi.

mostly i copy them (not proud of it) but i think to learn how to draw these ii is not a bad idea 
what i would like from you is some feedbacks about what to improve, how to get better. maybe some of you knows any good tutorial they could direct me to or something like this 

Cheers.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

alright - so where do you want to go? i often give this link because it really makes you improve fast and well if you do the "homeworks" they have written. also important is that you take your time doing these.

www.drawabox.com - click on lessons

i attached 2 exercises from lesson 2 and one page arrows takes about 3 hrs and the organic forms take up to 5 hrs. i do breaks in between but try to finish a started page within the day i started it. you will realize the magic with these while doing them. at one point you will literally feel what the exercise teaches your brain and you will be glad that you did it. you will struggle and slowly start to rush the forms but you have to remind you not to cheat and really focus on that dull task and you will progress like a boss.

another approach is to create references in your brain by copying lots and lots of things but even for this - drawing funtamentals will help you so much and to become really "good" eventually there is no way arround these ... lines, boxes, elipses and circles is where its at ^^.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

also important : use ink pen. there is no erasor. mistakes will be made and you will benefit from them


----------



## tbbt (Sep 7, 2016)

hi 

thank you.
i have seen this site before but i always though i have to pay for further excercises 
will definitely try this.

thanks


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

nah its completely free. i even disabled addblock on that site hehe.


----------

